# PequeÑo amplificador para una dvr...



## DIXITAL (Jul 11, 2011)

Armé un amplificador de audio con un LM386, el cual amplifica menos de 1 Watt. La entrada de audio es proporcionada por un micrófono el cual cuenta ya con un preamplificador (este preamplificador ya es de fabrica). La salida de audio que nos entrega en amplificador que arme va para una grabadora digital de video (DVR). Mi problema es que cuando se habla muy cerca del micrófono la grabación se escucha muy distorsionada pero sonidos o voces que están lejos del micrófono se escuchan bien. Que me recomienda hacer para poder resolver mi pequeño problema. Gracias!! por regalarme un poco de su valioso tiempo…

El amplificador que arme es el siguiente: (el segundo)

http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/amplificadores-audio/amplificadores-baja-potencia-ic.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 11, 2011)

¿el microfono tiene control de ganacia?


----------



## DIXITAL (Jul 13, 2011)

nop, no lo tiene...


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 13, 2011)

Foto del preamplificador por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

El micrófono tiene la funda de espuma de goma ?


----------



## DIXITAL (Jul 13, 2011)

El microfono que utilizo y el cual ya tiene el preamplificador es el siguiente:

http://www.syscom.mx/principal/detalles/pa4mic-microfono-4925.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Seguramente esté saturando cuando le hablan cerca , demasiada señal.

¿ La salida del LM386 va directo al dvr o tiene un potenciómetro de volumen ?


----------



## DIXITAL (Jul 13, 2011)

pues lo puse directo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Ponele un potenciómetro de 10 k


----------

